
A guide to Workplace survival for the introverts amongst us - yashparallel
https://yashshah.in/an-introverts-guide-to-workplace-survival-52446060524f#.mkw6jnwur
======
DrScump
The author totally confuses being a true introvert with shyness.

~~~
yashparallel
Thanks for the feedback. Will research it a bit more and improve upon the
article. If you could also share some interesting links I should read upon,
please do! - Author.

